# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si mësoi fëmija të flasi shqip në emigracion?

## Albo

Nuk është e lehtë të jesh prind. Disa e quajnë puna më e rëndësishme dhe më e vështirë në këtë botë. Por qëllon, që shumë prindër emigrantë, e gjejnë veten duke rritur fëmijë në një vend e shoqëri të huaj. E hapa këtë temë për gjithë prindërit shqiptarë emigrantë, për të hedhur këtu përvojën e tyre në lidhje me mësimin e gjuhës shqipe nga fëmijët kur këta fëmijë lindin e rriten në emigracion.

- Çfarë këshilla kini për prindërit e rinj shqiptarë që po bëhen prindër në emigracion?
- Si mund t'i ndihmojnë fëmijët e tyre që të mësojnë të flasin e të shkruajnë shqip?
- Cila është mosha më e përshtatshme për fëmijën të fillojë të mësojë shqip?

Diskutim të këndshëm.

Albo

----------


## Albo

Keshillat e mia si prind ne kete teme mund ti lexoni ne bllogun tim: https://www.forumishqiptar.com/entri...%AB-emigracion

----------

